# Agx. Eva's Blue Amazon



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought I would post a photo of this really pretty blue flower I recently purchased from Orchids Limited -- in case anyone else is tempted. I think they still have some for sale. It's in the Zygopetalum family.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Dot,

Beautiful! It looks like it has Acacalis cyanea in it!

:drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice and your photo too!!!


Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry Dot, I had to google to find the meaning for Agx. (Acacalis cyaneae x Colax jugosus ==> Eva's Blue Amazon). Nice bloom and great pict, as .... ! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2008)

Very pretty, is it fragrant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Sorry Dot, I had to google to find the meaning for Agx. (Acacalis cyaneae x Colax jugosus ==> Eva's Blue Amazon). Nice bloom and great pict, as .... ! Jean


Sorry Jean, I should have posted the parents.



NYEric said:


> Very pretty, is it fragrant?


Slightly. Lightly sweet.


----------



## Elena (Apr 1, 2008)

That's a beauty. Fantastic photo as always too.


----------



## Roy (Apr 1, 2008)

Very pretty orchid Dot.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2008)

Wonderful flowers.... I like it...


----------



## toddybear (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG! That is stunning!


----------



## Corbin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice and the pic. too.


----------

